# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Any members in Vietnam, S China, Hong Kong?



## menschenjaeger (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm looking for wild-caught (or close to it) _Macropodus opercularis._ PM me or email me off board -> [email protected]


----------



## menschenjaeger (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm looking for wild-caught (or close to it) _Macropodus opercularis._ PM me or email me off board -> [email protected]


----------

